# I think I want to work for Patagonia....



## Blueberry08 (21 Apr 2008)

.....but if they won't employ me I'm just going to fill my wardrobe with all their clothes. 

Read here.

Or, if you don't want to click, the highlights:

"At lunchtime many days, Patagonia employees go surfing for _two_ hours...". 

"Patagonia is so mellow about flextime that the receptionist at headquarters, an 11-time world Frisbee champion D), is allowed to take three months off each summer to run a surfing school."

"With 1,300 workers and $275 million a year in sales, it donates 1 percent of its annual sales to environmental groups. Four days a week at lunchtime, the company offers yoga and Pilates sessions; there are also occasional classes on fly fishing." 

(Fly fishing? )

"Each year Patagonia lets 40 employees take paid two-month internships with an environmental group. The best spots in the parking lot are reserved for the most fuel-efficient cars, and above dozens of parking spots are solar panels that supply all the power for one of Patagonia’s administration buildings."

And I love this one: "It sponsors civil disobedience training for employees who want to participate in environmental protests."

You gotta love this company. Hippy heaven, with monster profits thrown in.

At the other end of the scale, read page one of that article to see what beauties FedEx are.


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2008)

Just remember that every cost they incur by offering these perks to their staff is passed on to the purchaser.


----------



## Pique318 (21 Apr 2008)

So let's all work in sweatshops so the consumer has the cheapest possible goods...oh sorry, that's frowned upon too.

Dammit, you can't win !


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2008)

Pique318 said:


> So let's all work in sweatshops so the consumer has the cheapest possible goods...oh sorry, that's frowned upon too.
> 
> Dammit, you can't win !



And there's the Carbon footprint issue; how would we keep all the shops hot enough to make us sweat while we do our work without damaging the planet?


----------



## Welfarite (21 Apr 2008)

Where is Patagonia? Does Aer Lingus fly there for 5 Euro? Is it a democracy?


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Where is Patagonia? Does Aer Lingus fly there for 5 Euro? Is it a democracy?


 Sort of and yes and no; It's in Argentina and Chile.


----------



## Blueberry08 (21 Apr 2008)

Purple said:


> Just remember that every cost they incur by offering these perks to their staff is passed on to the purchaser.



Really?! Didn't know that! Thanks Purple.


----------



## Simeon (21 Apr 2008)

Incidentally, do Patagonia operate in Patagonia?


----------



## csirl (21 Apr 2008)

Someone told me that they have factories in on the Mexico side of the US/Mexico border. Management live in southern Texas and commute. Workers are Mexicans.


----------



## Purple (21 Apr 2008)

Blueberry08 said:


> Really?! Didn't know that! Thanks Purple.


 You're welcome


----------



## Sherman (21 Apr 2008)

csirl said:


> Someone told me that they have factories in on the Mexico side of the US/Mexico border. Management live in southern Texas and commute. Workers are Mexicans.


 
I wonder do their Mexican workers get to go surfing at lunchtime?


----------



## Jock04 (21 Apr 2008)

Sherman said:


> I wonder do their Mexican workers get to go surfing at lunchtime?


 

No, they're famous for enjoying a different sort of wave.

  <<<<<<<me!


----------



## Blueberry08 (21 Apr 2008)

Jock04 said:


> No, they're famous for enjoying a different sort of wave.
> 
> <<<<<<<me!



Mods? Ban Jock now!


----------



## Newbie! (21 Apr 2008)

Simeon said:


> Incidentally, do Patagonia operate in Patagonia?



Not that I seen anyway!


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2008)

Newbie! said:


> Not that I seen anyway!


Where's ClubMan?


----------



## Simeon (22 Apr 2008)

Don't know. Anybody _seen _him? But hey Purple, I think you've earned your stripes. Therefore you are the anointed one .......... _seenimgly! _(sic)


----------



## Jock04 (22 Apr 2008)

Blueberry08 said:


> Mods? Ban Jock now!


 


Purple said:


> Where's ClubMan?


 
Nowhere to be seen......luckily for me


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2008)

Simeon said:


> Don't know. Anybody _seen _him? But hey Purple, I think you've earned your stripes. Therefore you are the anointed one .......... _seenimgly! _(sic)



No, CM spends most of his time answering questions and giving useful advice, I spend most of my time in the Depths part of the forum, so there's no comparison. He’s de man.


----------



## Simeon (23 Apr 2008)

Like most things that live in the deep ....... are you thick skinned? I would have thought that you were sensitive .......... with a healthy emotional balance. However, that could be just front.


----------



## Purple (23 Apr 2008)

Simeon said:


> Like most things that live in the deep ....... are you thick skinned? I would have thought that you were sensitive .......... with a healthy emotional balance. However, that could be just front.



Thick skinned? Yes, I suppose so. It’s not so much that I have a high opinion of myself I just find it hard to take life seriously.


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2008)

Simeon said:


> Like most things that live in the deep ....... are you thick skinned?


 

.....and cold-blooded?


----------



## Purple (23 Apr 2008)

Welfarite said:


> .....and cold-blooded?



No. Should I take offence at that? If you say I should I’ll try really hard to but I aint promisin’ nothin’


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2008)

Purple said:


> No. Should I take offence at that? If you say I should I’ll try really hard to but I aint promisin’ nothin’


 I can feel you circling me.......


----------



## Purple (23 Apr 2008)

Welfarite said:


> I can feel you circling me.......



But it’s only virtual circling so that’s OK


----------



## Blueberry08 (23 Apr 2008)

Guys, guys, this is the Patagonia peace and love thread, let's all be suitably mellow. 

[broken link removed]


----------

